

MUSE: Relive and analyze your entire email archive - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100297-relive-and-analyze-your-entire-email-archive

======
aw3c2
There is no way I will let some third-party online tool access my inbox.
Privacy and security are much more important to me than some fancy gimmick
visualisation.

I would love to do this kind of analysis on my mails. Any chance for a local
offline tool?

~~~
zandorg
I wrote software which scans a hard disk for email in any of 6 formats,
converts them to Mbox (eg, standard, with emails one after another in
plaintext), creates 2 indexes (full-text and SQL) then lets you search all
your emails with a Lucene query (full text of email bodies) or an SQL query
(MySql or PostGres or SQLite - SQL database of common email headers). It
doesn't run on 'the cloud'; it's a Windows application.

An example search is 'All emails from "geocities.com" between March 2009 and
April 2009, with attachments.

I haven't found anyone who wants such a program. Anyone here interested?

~~~
inklesspen
Why mbox instead of, say, Maildir? The irreversible mangling mbox requires
makes me reluctant to use it as an archive format.

~~~
zandorg
It can output single emails to folders named after months (eg, 2011_10_18),
which I think is MailDir.

------
a3_nm
> It’s sad but inescapably true: Your email inbox is your life.

I'm a bit surprised by the nostalgic tone of the first paragraph. Why is that
supposed to be sad? I find it pretty cool, because it is so easy to keep an
archive of every mail you send or receive, unlike paper mail.

------
djcb
I wrote 'mu' (<http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu>), which let's you
index/search maildirs; I'm currently adding glue to use it as an emacs-based
e-mail client as well (basically, something between wanderlust and notmuch).

Anyway, to get back on-topic, as an alternative way to analyse your mails,
I've added guile (scheme) bindings, and it's pretty easy to get all kinds of
interesting statistics from your mails -- see
<https://gitorious.org/mu/mu/blobs/master/toys/muile/README>

------
frankydp
Does not seem to like Gapps.

Great application of the archive concept though.

------
jamesu
I'd love something similar for IRC logs. I know there are all those joke irc
log analysers, but they seem to be mainly for channel logs.

